# History Channel production



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

This YouTube video is from History Channel - it is just one possibility of what might be coming our way in the near or far future. After watching the video, please discuss what you think about it ...

Part 1 of 9 linked here to get you started


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

I had already watched it on the TV

smart people will stay in their homes,out of sight and well armed,nothing like a few bodies laying on the door step to discourge others from trying to come in. If people haven't organized and prepared by now, they never will.

people trying to drive out of cities will not make it as all the gas will be gone before they wake up.Most people don't top off their tank at night, just look at any gas station at 6 AM. millions can't even have a coffee in the morning til the local donut shop or convenient store opens.That's how well they're prepped

there will be no forging along the way, people who live along the way will have already taken everything of any value


People will not get 3 miles out of any city, there's not a city in America that has any small roads to leave on, every str,rd goes into an interstate or a four lane hyway.A city like NY is really shafted as there is no way out without crossing a bridge, so any city ,even Kansas city,Memphis that has a bridge will be shut down easy.Even with no one panicking, all cities are tied up every rush hr, then if there's one accident or someone runs out of gas, the rd is shut down.
I think 40%, maybe more will die or be killed within a month or less, then there's all the people in prisons, over 2 mill, the nursing homes and hospitals, probably over 30 mil, all the people on food stamps,welfare ect, you know none of those people are prepared for even the next meal.They'll be heading for the government offices looking for their entitlements.

There are too many people who trust LEOs, big mistake, they're hired to do one thing and it's not to help you,most are just tax collectors with a badge trying to catch you breaking a law to get your money and the S hasn't even HTF. Just look back at NO and that wasn't even nation wide Armageddon, most will be using their badges to get of dodge with their families or to take advantage of the situation.

Americans is in big trouble as we've let the mass transit systems go, at one time there was a buss or train line to every town in the country, they're gone as have the family farms.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

We live a few hrs north of Los Angeles between the cities and greener pastures further north of us. I figure those that made it out of the city will be looking to restock about the time they get to us. So dealing with roving bands of looters is in the plan. I don't know that I am ready, but I did plan for it. eep::club:

As far as the video I have seen it also and think it is pretty much spot on.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

jnrdesertrats said:


> We live a few hrs north of Los Angeles between the cities and greener pastures further north of us. I figure those that made it out of the city will be looking to restock about the time they get to us. So dealing with roving bands of looters is in the plan. I don't know that I am ready, but I did plan for it. eep::club:
> 
> As far as the video I have seen it also and think it is pretty much spot on.


 I wouldn't worry to much, like I said, Gas will have to go first so any people who do make it to your place will be right on their knees looking for water and not a fight.

Just the real clever survivors will make it out of the cities and if they stay out of sight til the dust settles down and then they may have to fight the law, the national guard, the drug freaks, the gangs. the first 2 will probably have their hands full with the last 2 if they do stay on the job, but many cops are also NG. The smart people will wait and see who comes out on top.

I figure anyone who makes it to my place will be made welcome til I talk to them and see what their attitude is,No sence in starting a fight if it's a family just looking to survive, we may consider taking them in as there is more strength in numbers. It would all depend on how they act and what we see in them as they'll be watched and listened to like a hawk.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Interestin show, watched the whole thing. I agree with most a it.

As far as our plans, out here, were gonna have a few folks, but in that situation most a the populace gonna be gone. Were plannin on hunkerin down an that be what were preppin for. There also be a alternative plan if we really have ta leave.

We got alotta resources round this area if ya know where ta look, always take note a anythin that could be usefull during a disaster. Were a major shippin point fer ethanol, fuels, oils, grains an freight so there resources what could be available in the beginin. Then, seeins were such a agricultural area, would be able ta grow food if an when needed. Be enough folk round here what would throw tagether in times a need to protect a decent small community.

One thing I'm workin on be the alternative medicines, be our weakest spot right now, but we know that an er gonna try an fix it.

Hopin fer the best, preppin fer the worst I guess.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

thought provoking ...

I agree with most of the video ... but I must say I had never heard that about the kids ... WOW!  But if you think about it (which I had never done) it makes sense.

Thanks for posting, NaeKid.

I think it helps when one looks at different points of view.


----------



## BrownCountyPrepper (Mar 28, 2011)

I remember watching this on TV. From my conservative/prepper viewpoint I found it amusing. Perhaps this was due to my upbringing. Then I suggested to my employees with hurricane season coming that they should make sure they have food in the house. I was surprised at the excuses. It will only be a matter of time before they get smacked with reality.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

It still seems like every time I read a story or see a video about SHTF there is something new to think about. keep the info comming I guess thats why we call it prepping , not prepped :beercheer:


----------



## TrackerRat (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for posting that. I had not seen it before and I watched the whole thing. It was interesting to see the chain of events, it was almost exactly how I envisioned the breakdown of society. They should have show the riots and the lack of Police Power due to armed citizens just not caring due to protecting and feeding their family.


----------



## HELIXX (Jan 2, 2011)

This will happen now that were on the downward curve of fuel production.
Were buying horses and will soon be making or own wagons.........


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

This movie is the one that opened my eyes


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I think it is time to give this bump up ...

:bump:

(Alright I just wanted to use this smilie ... )


----------



## Anvilandhammer (Apr 12, 2012)

Watched this way back when it came out. A lot of truth. What I didn't like was that in a flu pandemic I see far more chaos. The sick with nowhere to turn because of full hospitals and no cure would be hobbling around while healthy people would be killing them for their own health. Gangs would be far more hesitant to start going house to house when there is the strong possibility of a death sentence behind every kicked down door. Then again it's all hypothetical. That's a crazy situation. I hope if I die from some crazy flu that some down on their luck preppers stumble onto my place.


----------



## pmkrv12 (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for the link, I watched them all and feel that I am so not ready. I have started a few months ago and have enough food for 4-6 weeks now so a long way to go. I have added all kinds of items we would need in case utilities stop. I live next to big stream, have well water, in the woods some what away from others. My plan is to bug in but my house can't be defended well. There is access from all sides. So I have been adding items for BOB's but after seeing this the biggest problem is where to go. 

Every time I make a few steps forward I see a video like this and feel so far behind, or feel that we will never survive. As shown in the video there are so many threats.

Pmk


----------



## teotwaki (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for the OP for posting up and thanks for the bumps. I've emailed the video link to a few folks that need to see it.


----------



## EarlyPrepper (Aug 28, 2012)

For those of you with Comcast (and I am sure other carriers for cable tv), After Armageddon is available "On Demand" under the History Channel.

Watching now...


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Saw this a while back. I really thought this was the most realistic representation of what could happen. Well put together with really excellent expert explanation of what could be expected.

Also made me glad we do not live near any major cities like LA, Chicago, or others. More glad we do not even live inside our own metro area in this region.


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

Saw that a while back. Definitely an eye opener. Here is the link to the full video (no separate parts)


----------



## webeable (Aug 29, 2012)

Trouble is that as a med tech the guy died from a cut, remember when you have cuts do dishes in hot sudsy water will do wonders on cleaning them up. I work with Hydrolic oil at work and almost all of my cuts become infected at some point, I do dishes to clean them up, and it does wonders, simple medicine.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

I have to agree that their focus on a tiny easily treatable cut as cause of death was somewhat out there. I think that they were trying to explain how a simple thing could bring a person down because of the lack of simple medicines in a SHTF scenario (meaning...plan ahead with some antibiotic creams and medicines if at all possible). 

However, let me tell you a story about simple things becoming serious fast. I was 17 and was having trouble with eczema on my hands. Seemed everything was giving me this horrible rash between by fingers, which of course itched like crazy and was oozy and raw. Shampoo, soap, even seemed water was causing it. Also seemed nothing done for it made it go away.

This had peaked and within a couple of days, those little blisters normally just itchy and clear were infected and it spread rapidly. My hands had both become seriously infected, on its way to being septic. I spent the next two weeks soaking my hands in epsom salt water laced with betadine for 10 minutes at a time three times a day (thanks to an old family osteopathic doctor). My body got rid of that infection without antibiotics, but it could have easily become worse since it had so rapidly spread.

The tiny cut scenario was not far off, I can attest to that. However there is always some way to combat it and if the guy was supposed to be a med tech he would have known, though others may not have (maybe that was their focus).

My lesson, keep epsom salts and betadine around. I know now from my experience it would be a lifesaver.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I watched the first half hour so far. It seems realistic and well done so far. 

What I find interesting is how there are multiple ways to get to TEOTWAWKI but once it starts what happens after that is very similar.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

HoppeEL4 said:


> My lesson, keep epsom salts and betadine around. I know now from my experience it would be a lifesaver.


I find that a very hot bath with epsom-salts helps with my sun-burn situation under control as well.

When I was a kid, I used to have bad acne and one particular part of my face was always in a "boil-state". Even today 25 years later, that part of my face is still a puss-pocket and still is trouble for me. The only way that I can keep it under control is to use a cotton-ball dipped in boiling water with epsom-salts - it somehow cleanses the area and I am fine for a while again ..


----------



## Axelight (Apr 21, 2012)

BillS said:


> I watched the first half hour so far. It seems realistic and well done so far.
> 
> What I find interesting is how there are multiple ways to get to TEOTWAWKI but once it starts what happens after that is very similar.


So true. The causes are so varied, but the societal unravelling follows a fairly predictable path. Scary to think that the stability of our so-called structured civilization is largely an illusion.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

I also watched it when it aired. I watched again now. I thought it was very well made. Pretty much what I would envision a societal collapse to be like. I do think there would be much more violence and lootings and killings. Maybe they kept it subdued for TV.

I did get quite a chuckle when the water "stopped working" and the guy looked under the sink. There really are unbelievable numbers of people out there who have absolutely no idea how the simplest thing work. It boggles my mind sometimes, seeing it first hand.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*My Daughter*



pandamonium said:


> I also watched it when it aired. I watched again now. I thought it was very well made. Pretty much what I would envision a societal collapse to be like. I do think there would be much more violence and lootings and killings. Maybe they kept it subdued for TV.
> 
> I did get quite a chuckle when the water "stopped working" and the guy looked under the sink. There really are unbelievable numbers of people out there who have absolutely no idea how the simplest thing work. It boggles my mind sometimes, seeing it first hand.


My daughter had a friend when she went to high school named Bridget.

The state of Ky. installed reflectors on the white line on all the major highways.

Bridget wanted to know who turned all the little lights on when they drove down the highway at night. :dunno:


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

BillM said:


> My daughter had a friend when she went to high school named Bridget.
> 
> The state of Ky. installed reflectors on the white line on all the major highways.
> 
> Bridget wanted to know who turned all the little lights on when they drove down the highway at night. :dunno:


There it is!!! It's like a plague sweeping the planet!!!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

BillM said:


> Bridget wanted to know who turned all the little lights on when they drove down the highway at night. :dunno:


Wow, we could SOOOOO easily start an entirely new thread with stories just like these!


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

*WMD bad news...*

The think I am most afraid of is WMD, and particularly bugs. Give me an economic collapse any day, but worrying that the air you are breathing will kill you is really too much. In such a situation sheltering in place is really (unless you can get to a BOL without stopping) is really the smart move. But even still: How will you know its all clear? What happens if a friend or loved one is exposed? The questions haunt me.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

lotsoflead said:


> ... nothing like a few bodies laying on the door step to discourge others from trying to come in.


Of course it might also tell them someone is there and has stuff they are willing to fight to defend...



lotsoflead said:


> ... If people haven't organized and prepared by now, they never will.


That's not true, not everyone has heard the message, I find people being converted by my soft sell on a regular basis.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

BillS....hah! I find that ultra funny. I know it seems there are so many people out there who just have no clue how things work and how we get the things we need.

Pandamonium, I think that societal collapse will look like what we saw happening in New Orleans during Katrina. Thats was, to me, exaclty what it will look like. You will have a few looking out for each other, but mainly it will be strongest will survive and those who can loot and steal fastest.

I am SO glad I do not live in a large city.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

HoppeEL4 said:


> Pandamonium, I think that societal collapse will look like what we saw happening in New Orleans during Katrina. Thats was, to me, exaclty what it will look like. You will have a few looking out for each other, but mainly it will be strongest will survive and those who can loot and steal fastest.
> .


I will agree...to a point.

Katrina was a localized event. Folks knew there would be help on the way, even if it is "timely" federal help. There was looting I saw on news coverage (yes, I know it is not the whole story), of scumbags carrying flat screen TVs out of stores. Not a good example of looting to stay alive, IMO.
Now if there was NO help coming, ever, the level of violence would increase on a daily basis until only those whom have the skills, knowledge and luck to get through the first few months, are what are left.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

I agree, New Orleans was small scale to it for sure. Though it was probably the first look many of us had into the darker side of human nature like that in an emergency situation. It woke me up, made me realize this is what happens to people when they were not prepared and did not listen to all the obvious signs of the impending storm coming in around them.

We have had an impending "storm" coming around us for a while and people need to pay attention it is getting closer by the day. Creeping in slowly, I think people believe it will miss us (somehow we will be saved from the terrible wrath of collapse after this election...).


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

I am glad I have a BOL , plan , supplies, good questions poised Prisons, physc wards, people off their meds. communities blocking off outsiders, if you and family become nomadic how unsafe it will be. 
Hopefully there are enough good people left to set up lie afterwards!!


----------

